# Back-country Skiiing



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey boyz,

I'm going to Durango for college and want to know what sorts of good back-country skiing there is in the area. I have hiked some small shouts around Molis but want some info. Any ideas, any good short to long day trips. 

Thanks JK


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

have ou got that mullet yet


----------



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry bill boy but ou is not an English word. How are you doing. Is Wyoming kicking yet with any snow. And no, no mullet. I have to give you one sometime
JK


----------

